# GUIYANG | Xinxiu City | 211m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

211m according to the press. They say 230m in Gaoloumi, unsourced.





征收补偿公示！贵阳南明核心学区地段，棚改“硬骨头”接着啃_腾讯新闻


征收补偿公示！贵阳南明核心学区地段，棚改“硬骨头”接着啃




new.qq.com









集商住办于一体！贵阳南明区棚改项目新秀城规划信息出炉-城市聚焦 -中国网地产


集商住办于一体！贵阳南明区棚改项目新秀城规划信息出炉-贵阳市自然资源和规划局发布了关于南明区省冶金研究所及周边地块棚户区改造项目（新秀城）行政审批批前公示，以及规划条件调整公示，新秀城项目集商住办于一体，总建面逾38万方。



house.china.com.cn














By qrx12340


----------

